# Attaching a timber deck to an Eagle Wings steel bridge



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

In the next couple weeks I will be installing a new Eagle Wings steel drawbridge in my layout. I'm planning to handlay the rails on wood ties. Has anybody else done this? What is the best way to attach the wood ties to the steel bridge girders?


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I normally don't speculate unless I have relevant experience, but I "sort of" do. My outdoor track frames are Eaglewings steel with a Dibond aluminum plastic sandwich top. When I first built it some years ago I used silicone adhesive to attach the Dibond in case it was necessary to remove it later.
On two occasions now Ma Nature has "removed" parts of the top during extreme windy conditions, 81 mph gusts in one case.
After our steamup this weekend I will be removing the remaining panels that have the silicone and replacing them with construction adhesive. I would suggest that that method would do well for your wood ties also. You may also want to scuff up the powder coat finish for better adhesion.
Sounds like a neat project,
Tom


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

If I may add some of my experience with construction adhesives--
Liquid Nails brand has dried out and failed in some cases (although it took some years to do so). When attaching the wood ties to my aluminum bridge, painted with automotive spray paint, I used Pliobond, still secure after six or so years here in Vermont weather.
Tom, a bit of insurance for your deck panels would be to screw them to the steel at each end. Four flathead screws with elastic stopnuts per panel would do it. Oversized holes thru the steel and stopnuts just snug to allow for expansion. I got my stainless track hardware from McMaster-Carr. Reasonable and fast.

Larry


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Why not do like the real guys and just lay the track on the bridge deck?

Hand laid track is much heavier than the bought stuff and will stay in place on its own if you use rail clamps. If you like high speeds and heavyweights consider using cable ties loosely fitted to keep the track from wandering too far


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes like Joe said but instead of cable ties I used stainless steel wire.
cheers dick


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Joe Johnson said:


> Why not do like the real guys and just lay the track on the bridge deck?
> 
> Hand laid track is much heavier than the bought stuff and will stay in place on its own if you use rail clamps. If you like high speeds and heavyweights consider using cable ties loosely fitted to keep the track from wandering too far


I don't know Joe, but as it's a drawbridge, won't the track fall off every time it's lifted unless you fix it down!
I kind of think you need something to hold it down.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"I don't know Joe, but as it's a drawbridge, won't the track fall off every time it's lifted unless you fix it down!'

Well, that would really be an "Aw Sh*t!" moment.  Yeah, better have some way to fasten it down! 
Mechanical fasteners would probably be best. I personally like the stainless steel wire approach best,
but I am not the person trying to attach it to the bridge. Probably want some thick leather gloves and a good small pliers for the installation.

Best wishes for the project,
David Meashey


----------

